# Vineyard for sale..not just any Vineyard!



## AlFulchino (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.luxurylaunches.com/real_...the_three_musketeers_novel_is_up_for_sale.php


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Too far to commute!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 10, 2011)

your just afraid of the front door


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah no kidding. I would like one of those!


----------



## Brian (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice but I just am not ready to downsize...LOL


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 10, 2011)

looks just like my summer home


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 10, 2011)

Things must be tough for these high $$ vineyards. I think this is the the third one I've seen put on the block this month. 

It's all you dag-nab home wine makers!




You're putting those multi-million dollar high falootin' estates out of business.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Things must be tough for these high $$ vineyards. I think this is the the third one I've seen put on the block this month.
> 
> It's all you dag-nab home wine makers!
> 
> ...



Yeah but if you check this one out all they're doing is moving down the road for greener pasture.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 11, 2011)

Dan, who knows....could be a chance to capitalize on the fame of the place...could be time for a new adventure...could be lots of things...a death in the family and need to divvy up an estate....but think about it...you could run up on the roof in tights and wave a sword....some people, myself excluded, would kill for that opportunity


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah they would kill me!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 11, 2011)

Sure, Sure.. 

you post this AFTER I find out that I did not hit for the 350 million!

That is just cruel!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 11, 2011)

So Al, you want to run up onto the roof in tights with a sword? You are getting a bit strange...........................Maybe you tried to break in the front door there........


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 11, 2011)

gee, i hope not...even when i get senile some day....thats why i wrote myself excluded..however...for the right price in seven figure.....who knows


----------



## n2tazmania (Jan 11, 2011)

Were having to sell because they have raised the the taxes to help bail out Portugal and Spain.... LOL!!!


----------

